# What to Look For When Buying a 2n/8n/9n?



## Kenzy (Aug 7, 2008)

What are some of the things I would need to watch for when buying an older tractor like the Ford 2n/8n/9n ?

I'm looking for a tractor with a scaper blade for snow removal in the winter and maintaining a long gravel laneway in the summer, plus other light duty chores that a smaller garden tractor wouldn't be able to handle.

I figure I'm looking for something that has been converted to 12v, but after that I don't know what to keep an eye out for. Hydrolics would be nice but not necessary, but a 3 pth would be. 

What are the weak links in these Fords?

What is the difference between a pto and a "live" pto?

Thanks.


----------

